# Old School Alpine V12 MRV-1505 1 Ohm Stable? Beast Amp Amplifier! Made In Japan!



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Alpine V12 MRV 1505 1 Ohm Stable Beast Amp Amplifier Made in Japan | eBay


----------

